# Possibly the rarest Schwinn of all time !



## cash4chaos

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321758830668 

I am still laughing at this !
Enjoy 
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Ha.........ha .......


----------



## rustjunkie

Gotta luv that badge:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

rustjunkie said:


> Gotta luv that badge:



Ha....I just got it


----------



## Freqman1

I now know who the village idiot is in Brookfield, WI! V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre

Clue me in guys, whats funny? I understand the mixed parts.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Balloontyre said:


> Clue me in guys, whats funny? I understand the mixed parts.



His description is a good start...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Then the price.....


----------



## vincev

The Hack,I mean Haack boys were famous for having reflector pedals back in 54 when they did this bike.lol


----------



## rustjunkie

vincev said:


> The Hack,I mean Haack boys were famous for having reflector pedals back in 54 when they did this bike.lol




Innovative! 

You can see the cleat that pushes into the pedal block to prevent spinning. This is a way to tell that the pedals are 1995 or newer.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

What we have here is an all original 1954 shwin aeroautomotorcyclebike... I've been told by an old timer it's original paint from the 50s! Don't miss out rarity shwin of all time! All the AS stuff is there! This shop is known for making custom bikes I should know...im a picker and been doing it for years....don't miss out! This is museum quality fo sho


----------



## bricycle

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 215297
> What we have here is an all original 1954 shwin aeroautomotorcyclebike... I've been told by an old timer it's original paint from the 50s! Don't miss out rarity shwin of all time! All the AS stuff is there! This shop is known for making custom bikes I should know...im a picker and been doing it for years....don't miss out! This is museum quality fo sho




yew fawnny!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Disregard the Hornet decal... they put that on everything


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bricycle said:


> yew fawnny!



I try


----------



## ZOOK

that was fun what's next?


----------



## Tim the Skid

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 215297
> What we have here is an all original 1954 shwin aeroautomotorcyclebike... I've been told by an old timer it's original paint from the 50s! Don't miss out rarity shwin of all time! All the AS stuff is there! This shop is known for making custom bikes I should know...im a picker and been doing it for years....don't miss out! This is museum quality fo sho




I know this is one of a kind, and the find of a lifetime, but I have to ask, if you decide to part it out I call dibs on the pedals.


----------



## moparrecyclers

Freqman1 said:


> I now know who the village idiot is in Brookfield, WI! V/r Shawn




Wis Rapids Wi


----------



## TJW

Balloontyre said:


> Clue me in guys, whats funny? I understand the mixed parts.




The bid is up to $610.

If this is a joke, how is he getting these bids.

Or is this a PT Barnum deal?


----------



## sfhschwinn

TJW said:


> The bid is up to $610.
> 
> If this is a joke, how is he getting these bids.
> 
> Or is this a PT Barnum deal?




 I was just going to say who are the complete and utterly stupid morons bidding? Even winning the bid at $610 and after shipping, it would be impossible to part this out and even make back 15% of your money back. 
 "I cant find the marking on the wheels" Yeah stupid because they are cheap Chinese pieces of poop more than likely. I hate crackpots like him I just want to punch him right in the head and knock some sense into him!


----------



## Evans200

Toy's R Us reject.
At night
In the rain
After hours
In the ghetto

Yep, $610 sounds about right


----------



## Djshakes

Is this bike one of the best made?  A true classic?


----------



## moparrecyclers

I hope the person buying this uses the " Item not as described" and gets the eBay pre-paid return shipping label. The seller will have paid for the trip around the country out of his own pocket. His As Is won't mean didly to the eBay clown handling the dispute and the buyer will get ll their money back. Perfect transaction IMO.


----------



## fordmike65

I'd take the badge...that's about it. Up to $710!


----------



## hellshotrods

His write ups on eBay have always been entertaining and full of BS.  In 2 more weeks he will write up about a bike more rare than this one.


----------



## sfhschwinn

How the heck did bidding end at $1,113.00+ $135.00 shipping!!!!????? He has to be one of the best liars and luckiest people but then again his cliental must be some of the dumbest morons on this earth.


----------



## TJW

sfhschwinn said:


> How the heck did bidding end at $1,113.00+ $135.00 shipping!!!!????? He has to be one of the best liars and luckiest people but then again his cliental must be some of the dumbest morons on this earth.




This is what the seller told me:

I am selling this for my friend Chris call him for information about this bike his number is seven one five two one three three one six zero


----------



## moparrecyclers

I just found the other bike that sold on eBay that day on the local Craigslist. Ha!


----------



## barneyguey

cash4chaos said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&i.d.=321758830668
> 
> I am still laughing at this !
> Enjoy
> Mike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



     LOL     I've seen lots of 60's Schwinn bicycles with this badge. I think the version I have looks better with the red paint. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Here's a couple of the very rare badges they used up into 1960's.


















=73696&hash=a2888c8950539d991ff9f93f7aa1ecad']


----------



## BFGforme

barnyguey said:


> Here's a couple of the very rare badges they used up into 1960's.
> View attachment 972615
> 
> View attachment 972616
> 
> View attachment 972614
> 
> View attachment 972612
> 
> View attachment 972617
> =73696&hash=a2888c8950539d991ff9f93f7aa1ecad']=73696&hash=a2888c8950539d991ff9f93f7aa1ecad']
> View attachment 972613



I want one of those badge's


----------



## Mymando

Obviously people that either have no idea or people who have friends who bid with the intention of driving up the price in the attempt to fool someone who knows no better? Thanks for the post!


----------

